# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  rolling out of bed?

## Princessflare

hey guys, so ive had a few dilds now and i want to get into wilding. so basically i lay down, get some HI, some hypnotic jerks. im aware one moment and then watching HI unconsciously the next moment. then i reach a state where i am completely awake, i can feel my body being heavy, i get a few other sensations, like chills in random parts of my body(head, shoulders). now at this point im awake and today i even felt like i can't feel my jaw and mouth and my breath was completely perfect, like shallow perfect breaths and like i couldnt feel it as i normally feel my breathing. now my qs is what do i do from here? sometimes i also feel a little dizzy, like my heads spinning but then it stops. and i dont feel the waves of electricity, sadly. so yeah, what should i do from here? ive heard of rolling out your body and getting up, but i dont really understand what it means. like how do i do it? and most importantly what should i do from hereon.

thanks as always

----------


## dolphin

If you suspect you might be dreaming, do a reality check. If you don't suspect you might be dreaming, wait until you suspect you might be dreaming. 

Rolling out of your body and getting up is a type of reality check. To do this, imagine that you have two twin bodies, a mobile body inside an immobile body, and imagine your mobile body phasing through your immobile body with a rolling motion. 

When you're dreaming you don't have to move your physical muscles in order to move your dream body. You can potentially move your dream body by just imagining it moving.

----------


## Tiktaalik

All the things you mentioned indicate youre in the right place to attempt a WILD but you dont want to pay attention to these things or they will keep you awake. What you need to do is fall asleep but keep a hint of awareness. This is when to use an anchor. 

Fall asleep whilst very lightly focusing on your anchor. I find breath a good one but you may prefer a visualised image, white noise or mantra. Whatever helps you fall asleep. Theres a good chance youll just fall asleep as normal but thats better than staying awake as it could lead to a DILD. If the process goes just right you may notice the hypnogogia and sensations growing more intense but again dont focus too much on them and just keep doing what youre doing and hopefully youll have a successful WILD. 

The rolling out of bed (OBE style) is an imagined movement you perform to confirm youre in the dream. If youre in the dream it will feel very realistic and as if youre rolling out of your body. Its a good way to confirm as quite often youll begin the dream laying in your bed thinking youre still trying to WILD. Sometimes Im fooled and think Ive actually rolled out of bed in waking reality so a second RC is a good idea to avoid this.

----------


## gab

here is something from this thread https://www.dreamviews.com/wake-init...to-wild-4.html





> Here is the deal:
> 
> If you are not asleep yet and not dreaming when you try to move, then your physical body will move. But if you are dreaming, then your dream body will move. To me, I can easily tell which body would move if I complete the motion. When I sense the physical would move, then I stop moving. But when the dream body moves, you realize it right away and you go "yeeey" and you complete the movement.
> 
> But, I don't just simply move when trying this. What I mean by "complete the motion":
> 
> You can practice this during day. Lay down on your back and roll to the side, as if rolling over, or when you start to stand up from the bed. Pay attention how your muscles and your body feels when you do that. Now do the same without actually moving your muscles. Give them mental command to roll to the side. Initiate the movement, but don't move. Imagine your dream body as a duplicate of your physical body, that's inside you. Same shape, same size, everything. Only it's not physical. You will be trying to roll that body out. Try to wiggle it side to side, try to roll it out. Imagine it turning and rolling and standing up.
> 
> Then when you are WILDing, do the same. Mental command while imagining how you roll. If you don't move, you are likely still awake. If you roll out, congrats, you are WILDing.
> ...



and here is the WILD tutorial https://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initiated-lucid-dreams-wild/137332-sensations-types-entry-into-wild.html

Most important thing I would like to relay to you is this:
*Don't wait for any signs/sensations. Because you may be already in dream state while still conscious, without going through any sensations or images or hallucinations. The transition can be that smooth.*

----------


## Hilary

My take on this is that you're not quite relaxed enough to WILD. Otherwise, you would basically start getting sensations, vibrations, or dream imagery. You do sound close. I would work on practicing more mental and physical relaxation techniques, and also try out some anchoring techniques to help you bridge the gap. Find what works for you.

Some ideas:

Mental: Imagine yourself free falling or skydiving, endlessly down. Alternatives: walking down endless stairs, an endless elevator ride down, descending into the depths of the ocean, sinking through your bed, floor, etc, toward the center of the Earth. Important part is imagining that you're _sinking_.

Physical: Try practicing 61 point relaxation technique, or other physical relaxation techniques.

Anchoring: Try practicing anchors such as singing a familiar song, mantras of course, or using a wooden board under your feet. You could try elevating your pillow so that you're at a 45 degree angle. You could try sleeping in a chair. You could try holding an object (crystal, etc.) that is slightly uncomfortable. You get the idea.


When you do realize you're about to WILD, lean in to any weird sensations. Go with it. When you see dream imagery form, be very gentle in interacting with it until it is stabilized.

Good luck.

----------

